# Multicolor Spawn



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all. Got this pair to finally spawn with a bit of patience. This pair is from Karen Mac Auley, IBC grand champion in 2012, the mother of this pair was a BOS fish so I'm really exited about this spawn. I'm expecting Melanos, Butterflies, Multicolors, salamanders, steels, and marbles.


Pair Was Introduced 11/26/13 and spawned today 11/28/13 

Female











Male










Pair
View attachment 252937


Parents of the Pair


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Eggs!


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Still quite a few eggs in the nest this morning. None have begun to hatch (which I wasn't expecting them to) the male has relocated them to a different spot for whatever reason he thought was right, lol. This male so far is being a great father


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats on a new spawn!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Woah! That parents of the pair made a beautiful spawn. 
I can't wait to see their spawn!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Bad news... The pair didn't properly wrap and the eggs weren't fertilized.. Male had a huge belly, no from and about 3-5 eggs left so I just took him out. Going to try again in a week or so


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry 'bout that. I hope it works a second time...


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry! Hopefully they'll get it right next time.


----------

